# Power wrapper recommendations



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thinking about buying my first power wrapper. Don't need anything fancy, just a simple setup. Any recommendations?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a Pac Bay power wrapper.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

There was one for sale on here not to long ago.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks, ill check them out.


----------

